# Exhausted 2 weeks after failed cycle



## Runninginheels (Aug 19, 2016)

Hi,
This was my first cycle and it failed. The embryos didn't make it to blastocyst. My period started a week ago and I've never experienced pain or bleeding like it... To the point I nearly fainted. We were away for a few days in the sun which certainly helped alot. It's hard to explain how I feel. I feel so tired and I just feel like I'm going through the motions of the day to day. Even at work, I feel like I'm observing and not participating... I'm just in my own head. I just don't feel connected to anything at the moment and from nowhere I just feel really teary (still). 

Does anyone else feel like this. I just want to feel like me again...

Any advice or thoughts would be v much appreciated


----------



## Ditzygirl (Jun 8, 2016)

So sorry you're feeling like this. Your story sounds so familiar. I had a failed cycle in August. I got my period just over a week post embryo transfer and my bleeding was really heavy and I was in a great deal of pain. I ended up having a melt down in the pharmacy asking for pain relief! Everything you've described is exactly how I felt. I felt teary up and down for a good few weeks after the failed cycle. I would say that it's only in the last week or so that I've started feeling like myself. I've kept myself going by doing things that I wouldn't have done had the cycle been successful e.g. eating lots of soft cheese, going out for drinks with friends, getting massages, long hot baths etc...You get the idea! You will feel like yourself again...These things take time. Big hugs to you. xxx


----------

